# Best halloween costume



## cal_gundert05 (Oct 29, 2006)

I know it's only the 28th, but Saturday is when most of the parties are.

So, what was the best costume you've seen so far?  Pics?

Walking downtown I saw a girl dressed as Flavor Flav.  She had the horns, giant clock necklace, and gold teeth.  It was AWESOME!






FLAVOR FFLLLAAAVVVV!!!!


----------

